# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ما هي ترجمة العالم الروسي رضاء الدين بن فخر الدين

## خالد شرادقة

هل من ترجمة للشيخ الروسي رضاء الدين بن فخر الدين

----------

